# Cheap Flight Loophole?



## nomadicate (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know anything about a book called "Cheap Flight Loophole" that is basically about exposing a loophole to get cheap flights between Aus and Europe?

I haven't heard anything about it and am weary of books that try and sell their secrets for paying customers.

Has anyone bought the book and tried it out?

Thanks guys.


----------

